# Christmas Present



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is Mojo and Chiclets Christmas present. I just finished it. It cost us about $10 to make.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow! I've been meaning to make one myself but never get around to it. It looks great -I'm sure they'll really enjoy it!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I bet they'll have tons of fun with that!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow what a great present


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a great present I am sure they will love it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Do they have to wait 'till Christmas to get it?


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Do they have to wait 'till Christmas to get it?


No I couldn't wait that long...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*That is an amazing toy, I bet they love it *


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh well done, that's brilliant. Make sure you post some photos of them on it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Babi, wanted to ask you...How did you make the base and everything. I wish I could identify some of the trees around here so I can use the branches.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I used a box made out of MDF wood turned upside down, like a kids toy box.

Maybe ask at a farm or somewhere for apple tree branches. Look at the leaves on the trees then look on the internet for the same leaf, then you may be able to identify some trees.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's some pics with them starting to climb it...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There so pretty


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

HA it took me a minute to stop stairing at your birdies and look at the toy! I think the toy is very neat the birds however are awesome!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They look like they love it!


----------

